# What's with the scrolling lag in AOSP?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I read somewhere it had to do with the surfaceflinger across the entire CM10 branch, but I'm wondering why it wouldn't have been fixed by now. I'm using Nova Launcher, but the stock launcher acts the same way. Anyone else experience this? I never see this reported anywhere


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

The only place I get lag is in Settings > Apps.

Other than that CM10 runs flawlessly on the Int. S3


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> The only place I get lag is in Settings > Apps.
> 
> Other than that CM10 runs flawlessly on the Int. S3


I have the Verizon version, but it's only on screens that have big widgets, like Gmail or something

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw this a while ago relating to your problem: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875715


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I saw this a while ago relating to your problem: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875715


This is what I was referring to, however when I flash it, my screen goes black after booting

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This is what I was referring to, however when I flash it, my screen goes black after booting
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


What nightly version are you on? Because I thought it was fixed after this mod was released? In fact, I flashed a CM nightly a few days ago and didn't find any lag throughout the UI. Were you on Cyanogenmod's official nightlies or on Jellybro, etc.?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> What nightly version are you on? Because I thought it was fixed after this mod was released? In fact, I flashed a CM nightly a few days ago and didn't find any lag throughout the UI. Were you on Cyanogenmod's official nightlies or on Jellybro, etc.?


Official CM. Every nightly has given me this issue, and currently I'm on M1. Nova Launcher could be the issue, but in the past I've tried Trebuchet with the same results

Seems to be GMail and Voice widgets. Removed the gmail widget and its gone... but that still shouldnt happen


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Official CM. Every nightly has given me this issue, and currently I'm on M1. Nova Launcher could be the issue, but in the past I've tried Trebuchet with the same results
> 
> Seems to be GMail and Voice widgets. Removed the gmail widget and its gone... but that still shouldnt happen


Have you tried apex maybe? Too many widgets can slow down your launcher pretty quickly as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Have you tried apex maybe? Too many widgets can slow down your launcher pretty quickly as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It never did on my Nexus, that's why I'm confused. I like Apex a ton actually, but I can't stand the ICS look, particularly in the widget drawer. i might try Trebucket until Nova is out of beta


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Scrolling constantly fluctuates in builds. It seems once it smooths they break other crap for some reason. Then when it's choppy everything else seems to work perfectly. Not sure why that is but I'd rather deal with the choppyness for the time being.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Scrolling constantly fluctuates in builds. It seems once it smooths they break other crap for some reason. Then when it's choppy everything else seems to work perfectly. Not sure why that is but I'd rather deal with the choppyness for the time being.


yeah true that. although the 9/13 is butter for me


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Since the M1 release it has been pretty good. CM has did major work over the last couple days.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Since the M1 release it has been pretty good. CM has did major work over the last couple days.


Yeah, looks like right after I make this thread, it gets fixed. Also that Gmail widget was just making it worse, and I think I know why.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

